# Credit card without charging foreign transaction fee



## vnfilm (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello,

We are planning our Asia trip and want to buy our air ticket with Air Asia from Bangkok to Phnom Penh

Does anyone here know which credit card do not charge for foreign transaction fee . I want to apply for one but unsure which company is best. Please share your inputs. Thank you


----------



## ttt (Oct 29, 2012)

Capital One


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 29, 2012)

Google and you'll find lots of answers. I just got the Chase BA card for this purpose, but there are others.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 29, 2012)

I got a Capitol One for that very same reason.  I got one that does not have an annual fee.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 29, 2012)

ttt said:


> Capital One



I second the suggestion of Capital One.  

I found them to be the best when doing my research.  While we have a Capital One Visa card for most stuff, we did get a Capital One World M/C specifically for their additional travel benefits, including free rental car coverage in Ireland (where most other credit cards have exclusions specifically on Ireland).

We too got the World M/C for no annual fee.


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 29, 2012)

I always used Capitol One until they added this feature to my Marriott Visa.

I'll have to remember the free rental car coverage for Ireland. I hope to visit there someday. I have the AMEX one rate car rental coverage but I think they exclude Ireland.

Sheila


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 29, 2012)

I use Capital One for this purpose.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 29, 2012)

I have Capital One and a Chase British Airways card.

The BA is a Chip and sign version which is handy in Europe. 

Cheers


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 29, 2012)

The Marriott branded card from chase is just like the BA card from chase  No transaction fees and a "euro-chip" too.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 30, 2012)

Capital One with no annual fee. Also, for a no annual fee chip and pin card- Andrews Federal Credit Union Globaltrek Visa. You can join for $5. They do charge foreign transacation fees, so in Scotland we mainly used the Capital One and took the Andrews Visa along in case we needed a Chip and Pin card.


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 30, 2012)

*PenFed*

PenFed cards have no foreign transaction fees.


----------



## equitax (Oct 31, 2012)

*No foreign fee (but annual fee_*

Premier Marriott Card from Chase - 85$ annual fee (waived for first yr)  free authorised user cards / no foreign transaction fees / free night certificate on account approval (cat 1-4), free cat 1-4 cert on anniversary 50000 MR points on first purchase 15 nights towards elite status per yr + 1 night for every 30k spent.  





vnfilm said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are planning our Asia trip and want to buy our air ticket with Air Asia from Bangkok to Phnom Penh
> 
> Does anyone here know which credit card do not charge for foreign transaction fee . I want to apply for one but unsure which company is best. Please share your inputs. Thank you


----------



## vnfilm (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your inputs. I apply the Visa Capital one today. I hope I don't have to pay for annual fee


----------



## mav (Nov 1, 2012)

*Cap. One*

Capitol One hands down. I have had mine for years.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 1, 2012)

vnfilm said:


> Thank you everyone for your inputs. I apply the Visa Capital one today. I hope I don't have to pay for annual fee



They generally offer a number of different cards, some with annual fees . . . others without.  Depends on the perks (1:1, 1.5:1, 2:1, etc) that you receive.  

Our MC World Card is a 1:1 w/o annual fee.  Our Visa is 2:1 with a small ($59) annual fee.  We figured with as much as what goes on that card, the $59 is worth the double points/miles.


----------



## Anne S (Nov 2, 2012)

Our Capital One Visa has no annual fee, no foreign transaction charges, offers 2 miles for every dollar spent on travel, restaurants and entertainment. In addition, miles can be pooled from our respective MMA accounts and checking accounts. What's in your wallet?


----------

